# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirësevini në VLORË

## selina_21

Pershendetje per te gjithe.


Mire se te na udheroni mes sofres sone VlonjatE.




Uroj per te gjithe nje behar te Bukur.


Ju Pershendes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FB3FqYWn2Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRZLI...elated&search=

 :Lulja3:

----------


## RaPSouL

Urime per temen e re
Mire se erdha dhe mire se ju gjeta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bili99

Mire se te gjejme Vlora,
Qe ne sofer pret miqesine.
Vlora moj te lumt dora,
Flamur je per Shqiperine.


Pergezime per temen...Selina 21


Me nderime per Qytetin e Flamurit...Vloren..."Sofren Vlonjate"..sofren bujare..

bili99

----------


## _Elena_

*Epo shyqyr qe u bere e gjalle moj Selina.
Vajta kaq kohe qe po bej sehir lol dhe prisja te shikoja kush do merrte guximin te hapte sofren tone.

Mire se ju gjeta dhe mire se te vini te gjithe 

Seliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii MwaH se me ka marr malli sis 

Me respekt 

Une dora vet*

----------


## selina_21

> Mire se te gjejme Vlora,
> Qe ne sofer pret miqesine.
> Vlora moj te lumt dora,
> Flamur je per Shqiperine.
> 
> 
> Pergezime per temen...Selina 21
> 
> 
> ...



Bili/Welcome yllo
Kalofsh sa me mire mes sofres sone VL


Armend / Mire se erdhe hon.KisS/SyN



_Elena__Elena__Elena__Elena__Elena_...............  .Kissssssss
Moj te marrte e mira nga ke qene..i miss you sis..


Mire se erdheeeeeeeee....................yllke e Vlores.





PSPo se hape ti Temen..........hehhehe asnje nuk kujtohet...

----------


## _Elena_

*Mire se te gjeta Labe e keqe 
Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhh se i really missed you.
Kam qene me pushime  mos me thuaj qe te kam munguar lol

P.s Aman te keqen mos e perdorr me ate ngjyren e verdhe se mi nxore syt,apo si kam dhe te bukure,pak gjynaf nuk te vjen?  

Moj e shikoja qe asnje nuk kujtohej te hapte sofren Vlonjate dhe une per inat nuk e hapja lol

Hugsssssssssss & KissesZzXxSs yvi i Laberis 

Te push folt se ika nani-nani une

S/D sis*

----------


## BaBa

*Pershendetje vlora,
 po he ckemi mir ja kaloni ca thot deti ka nai cik 
muabet apo hic fare ajd shnet e pare tgjithve* 




PS:  elena humbe fare  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

Mbrema Vlora.
Si po kaloni sonte juve.


Baba mire se erdhe mos deshiron gje me pi.




!seen Elena

----------


## _Elena_

*That's me!!!
Une tani erdha dhe nuk e di nqs ke ore qe me kerkon
Si ja kalove sot sis?
Une mire,pak me para u ktheva nga nje fest,kalova bukure
Te perqafoj dhe  te puth fort 

Pershendetje per te gjithe.*

----------


## ino89

mire se ju gjej po do vi se shpejti ne vlore

----------


## selina_21

> mire se ju gjej po do vi se shpejti ne vlore



Mire se erdhe mes nesh yllo.



Kur mer do na vish...........................se do te presim me llokume & kafe neve.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mir se ju gjeta o vlora e nderuar.Ckemi si ja kaluat ju kendej.Do me beni noj goc?! si kjo siper qe eshte  :perqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

> *That's me!!!
> Une tani erdha dhe nuk e di nqs ke ore qe me kerkon
> Si ja kalove sot sis?
> Une mire,pak me para u ktheva nga nje fest,kalova bukure
> Te perqafoj dhe  te puth fort 
> 
> Pershendetje per te gjithe.*




Lol woooooooooooow is you really.
Une mire kalova sot..isha ne Plazh gjithe diten..nga ora 6:00 ja futa gjimit..kur u cova forum/chat.


Pershendetje & huge per ty sis.
I miss you.........................KissssssssssssssssS.

Albania_boy..mire se erdhe yllo'Kalofsh bukur mes sofres son.

----------


## Homza

Pershendes Elenen, se osht gjeja me fantastike qe ka sofra e Vlores.

mpuq yllo/

----------


## selina_21

Pershendetje VLORA.


Heiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii SI keni kalu keto dite.



Pershendetje per te gjithe................MysafireT

----------


## alnosa

Pershendetje Vlora .


Selina pershendetje sis  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Hiiiiiiii Vlora Mir se ju gjeta te gjithve..Kalofshi sa me mir.Pershendetje per te gjith Mysafiret qe jan ketu..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

hello Vlora apo should I say "Parajsa e shqipris" komshie?  :perqeshje: 

respekte nga Fieri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Angjelini

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  Vloraaaaaaaaa...........Pershendetje te gjithve  



Fieri  ndetjeeeeeeee :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

Pershendetje alllllllllllllll
Mire se erdhet mes sofres sone VLONJATE.



Nosa'Mire se erdhe sis..si ke kalu ti keto dite...i miss/u

Albanian^Boy'Welcome bro & flm shume per viziten tende miqsore.
Mpuqqqqqq/faqen.



FierAkja143..............Thnxxxxx for Pershendetjen tende t'ngrohte.
Vlora & Fieri .....................Always the BesT.


Angjelini.......persh tyve..si kalove tia.




Ju pershendes te Gjithve..me kete kenge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVnb9PM_uI



Kisssssssssss/alllllllllllllllllZ

----------

